# For Trade



## Bow (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have a few things I want to trade. Giving first shot to Folding team members. I am in need of a 3rd gpu for folding, single slot will take just about any nvidia card. and 4-240mm fans.

I have heatware under Bow but have never sold anything online before.

Zotac gtx 280 amp.  I bought this card used.  It worked for me for a few months then started shutting down under load, really have had no time to find out what the problem is, may be something simple, maybe not.  Card only, as is, may or may not work under load.






Coolmaster 600w psu.  Works fine I took it out to upgrade to my Corsair tx 950.  As is.





Logitech momo force feedback race wheel and pedals.  Used about 1 year good condition with cd.  As is.





Games, good condition. As is





Come on guys help out a fellow Folder.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ill give you a beer for that fresh ass blanket you got all that stuff on!


----------



## Bow (Aug 1, 2010)

Make it a 6 pack of Fat Tire and your on
I dont think my 2yr old will give it up...maybe for a juice box.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2010)

Juice box....LOL! I applaud Bow and his approach to folding. He addresses folding issues only after his fatherly duties have been taken care of. There have been some nights he doesn't even have time work on the folding rig. On the other hand, I have spent 6-7 hrs assembling a new folding rig, only to get to bed around 2AM. It's good to know that your son has a caring, responsible father. Let me know if you need single or double slot and I will donate a GPU to your dedicated folding rig. PM me for details.


----------



## Bow (Aug 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY you are _*THE MAN*_


----------

